# Should I make more then just soap?



## SoapyGoats (Oct 23, 2013)

Should I be making more stuff then just Goat Milk Soap?
Like balms, scrubs, etc? 
If so, what are some good things to start making? What sells best?


----------



## savonierre (Oct 23, 2013)

It really depends on your target market? Lip balms sell well so do sugar scrubs and lotion etc. I went little by little adding to my line , lip balm is fun to make..


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 24, 2013)

You could let your customers vote.


----------



## SoapyGoats (Oct 24, 2013)

Dagmar88, that's a good idea!


----------



## judymoody (Oct 24, 2013)

I would work on perfecting CP soap first before branching out.  I notice that in some of your other threads you are dealing with inconsistent results - overheating, crumbling and the like and you are still experimenting with recipes.  From my point of view, I would focus on one thing at a time.

Lip balms and scrubs are good options, however, as they are easier to produce safely than, say, lotions or creams.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 25, 2013)

Lip balms and body balms are generally simple to make but you should go through a period of testing as sometimes the cocoa butter can be temperamental and shea butter and virgin coconut oil may go grainy. Ask me how I know this! 

Bath bombs and bath salts are quite easy to make and can sell well.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree with the others.  Start slow.  It's so very easy to become overwhelmed when you take on too much at once....ask me how I know....I've had an extremely busy spring/summer/fall and have been behind the 8 ball trying to play catch up with everything and it's been quite the wake up call.   Fortunately I have some downtime coming soon and plan on getting ahead of the game.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2013)

LatherLifeNaturally said:


> Should I be making more stuff then just Goat Milk Soap?
> Like balms, scrubs, etc?
> If so, what are some good things to start making? What sells best?


 
Certainly perfect your soap first. I would also recommend making more than just Goat's Milk soap. If you only make gm soap you are limiting your market. I find sellers of just gm soap do no do as well as I at the farmer markets since I sell a wide variety including Vegan. At least in Southern Ca I am finding a downturn in the sale of scrubs. To much online and the customer feels they can just make them at home. Fortunetly I came up with a scrub that they cannot replicate at home, but it took me a couple of years to perfect.


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 29, 2013)

lisamaliga said:


> Lip balms and body balms are generally simple to make but you should go through a period of testing as sometimes the cocoa butter can be temperamental and shea butter and virgin coconut oil may go grainy. Ask me how I know this!
> 
> Bath bombs and bath salts are quite easy to make and can sell well.


 
I HATE making 'friggin lip balms...


----------



## lsg (Oct 29, 2013)

I experimented with soap recipes for a good while before I moved on to other products.


----------

